

Resources to learn top programmers' habits, approaches, workflow - playingcolours

I'd like to learn how top programmers work, to adopt some habits, tricks, way of thinking and approaching problems. I found some useful info in  "Coders at Work" and now looking for something similar. I would like to find direction, recipes to improve, to create something significant. Can you please advise books, interviews, blogs, articles or screencasts where very good coders share how they work, think, approach problems, their routine?
======
cotsog
There's a ton of good advice in this thread:

Ask HN: What did the really successful programmers do differently?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4626201>

~~~
playingcolours
Thank you, lots of useful information! I am currently in the process of
switching to programming in dynamic languages (node.js, ruby) so I am also
looking for good screencasts how programmers do work in those languages (using
text editors, navigating through code, refactoring).

